# Should I use Heartworm prevention medication



## ksilber (Apr 2, 2009)

I am curious to know people's views on using heartworm medication. I have done extensive research and the opinions seem to be mixed. On one hand the medications can be rather harmful to the dog, seeing how you are putting poison in their bodies. By giving them the meds you are actually hurting their immune system, which if healthy can do most of the fighting off of the disease. On the other hand, if you dont there they are not, so called, "protected". I know it depends on the occurance in the area in which you live, but where I am in Southern Ontario, only a 0.2% of dogs have been diagnosed with the disease. 

Please let me know your views on heartworm prevention medications.

Thanks


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A dogs immune system can in no way fight off the "disease". Heartworms are an actual worm, transmitted to your dog through a mosquitoe bite. Then it moves through the blood stream to the heart and reproduces and grows in the heart chamber. Left untreated heart worms are fatal.

The only way to 100% prevent a dog from being infected with heart worms is to give them monthly preventative. They have been proven safe for the huge majority of dogs, and the alternative, contracting heart worms and needing treatment is not an option you want to risk.

The treatment to kill heartworms is in fact a poison that must be administered under vet care, and can have life threatening complications with heart and lung complications, secondary pneumonia, and even death. Recovery can be four to eight weeks of mandatory total inactivity to prevent clots of dead worms from moving through the blood stream and causing an embolism - which can be fatal.

If you live in an area that has a deep freeze during the winter and mosquitoes are not present then, you can probably get a way with not giving heart worm preventative every month of the winter. But you should give it during the rest of the year when mosquitoes are active.

I foster for rescue and have fostered many dogs during heartworm treatment. Having experienced that, and dealing with the complications the treatment can cause, I would NEVER allow my personal dogs to risk being infected. In Texas we give heart worm prevention 12 months out of the year from puppy on for the life of the dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ksilber said:


> I am curious to know people's views on using heartworm medication. I have done extensive research and the opinions seem to be mixed. On one hand the medications can be rather harmful to the dog, seeing how you are putting poison in their bodies. By giving them the meds you are actually hurting their immune system, which if healthy can do most of the fighting off of the disease. On the other hand, if you dont there they are not, so called, "protected". I know it depends on the occurance in the area in which you live, but where I am in Southern Ontario, only a 0.2% of dogs have been diagnosed with the disease.
> 
> Please let me know your views on heartworm prevention medications.
> 
> Thanks


Do you mind posting that research that says the meds hurt the immune system, or at least a specific clarification of what immune processes are "hurt" and in what fashion?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to see that research, too. If there's something out there that I've missed, I at least want to know about it.

I've always been under the impression that the benefits of 'tried and trusted' heartworm preventatives, like Interceptor, FAR outweigh the risks.

My guys are both given heartworm prevention year-round. I've never had a problem with side effects. I used to give it only during the warmer months here and didn't worry about it in the dead of winter, but anymore, our weather is just too unpredictable and we can have a freak warm-up in the middle of January, so I now give it year-round.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I give heartworm prev. year round and will always do so. A dog in no way - shape or form can fight the disease. Not going to happen. I suggest for peace of mind giving the prevention.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I give Interceptor 12 every single month. I do, however, live in the south where mosquitos are a threat at almost all times.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

given every month.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I live in an area where there has only ever been 1 case of HW. I still give the preventative every month. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I give mine all heartworm meds but then I live in the south were misquitos are almost year round. Even if I lived an area that didnt have them, I think I would give them the meds. Some dogs dont show signs of having the heartworms and before you notice it, it can be deadly. And the meds to treat it can really hurt the dog and having to keep them calm and quiet during the two month treatment can be extremely hard and if they get to riled up playing while having treatment can kill them. I have a foster right now that is getting ready to start her treatment and you would never know anything is wrong. But hers was caught early. 

I say better safe than sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Not give mine heartworm prevention? Here I would just as soon stake her out in the middle of the freeway and let her take her chances on not getting hit by a car, and I think the chances would be about the same!

First time I ever heard o heartworms was 30 something years ago when my dad/s elderly English Setter was diagnosed with them He was treated--and died.

Our Honey had heartworms when we adopted her Dec. 7, 2002 at age "right at one year old." One month later I had the treatment done and she was in wire crate for 6 weeks watching our other 3 goldens play and have fun. Was only allowed out about 5 times a day on very short leash to be taken out to do her business. The rretment itself is harsh and hard on their bodies, the confinement is hard on them mentally. 
But it paid off as 6 years later she has not ill effects from either the worms nor the treatment. Her chest x-rays show heart and lungs so good that my vet said they could be used to show what a dog's heart and lungs should look like.

Our next door neighbors wouldn't use HW preention beause their dogs were :inside dogs" I tried an tried to convince them that it only took ONE INGFECTED MOSQUITO bite to cause heartworms. The dogs did go outside to do their business, they did had the dogs in the yard with them when they coooked on the grill, their boys were in andout all the time where skeeters could come in on the clothing, or when door was open. No, the dogs were inside dogs.


Both ended up diagnosed with heartworms. And they "couldn't afford the $350 treatment" (but could spend $100 or more a month on collector cards lik that Poke Mon, spend $40 on boards for the boys to break in some martial art they were in.The last month of the older cocker's life was horrible. He would walk aout 10 feet and drop down gasping for air, his lung and heart so full of worms. I was happy when he died.

THEN they took in a stray chihuahua terrier mix, intact male, and the heartworm ridden female got pregnant. She had had a litter about 5 years go before she turned a year old and I thought they had had her spayed Wrong. Well, the stress of havng those puppies was to much on her heart and she died. And I was glad she was gone and not suffering any more. Two of the pups died and they saved the other 4 and are keeping one. Hubby just sdaid the other day people like that should never own a pet.

The montly pills are only in their system for about 36 hours and is more of a dewormer than a preventative Mine were on the old daily things, filaribits for years til the montly came out and have been on Inteceptor I guess about 16 years....except for one tragic trial of the ProHeart6 injection. Not one has ever tested positive for heartworms--and here on the Texas coast, not on the preventaion means heartwowrms 99.9% of the time. Heck, Honey was just right a a year old and she already had them when we adopted her. One thing DO NOT USE THE 6 MONTH INJECTIO, ProHeart6. It does stay in their body 6 to8 months and if they have a rection, tough luck, it can not be removed. It ki8lled my golden boy Hunter back in '03 when it was out the first time. Was removed from the marekt for almost4 years, but is back now with all kinds of warnings--is "reformulated": accroding to the maker even tho they wer calimign back then when all those dogs were dying that it was not their product that was killing them.

After Hurricane Katrina, many, many dogs were sent north and turned out to be heartworm positive In areas that had not had heartworms before, they showed up due to these heartworm positive dogs sent up from the coast

You can probably get by with using it duing winter months because it does get rather cold up there. One thing about the Interceptor, it also controls hook, whip and round worms.


----------



## ksilber (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. I will be using heartworm as I have before. 

Here is another question for those who have some experience with dogs who are breeding, Burgaundy is supposed to go into heat in the near future and I have been told that we should not use heartworm on her because if she is pregnant then it can cause some kind of problems, what I do not know. 

Is this the case, and if it is what other methods can I use to prevent any issues with heartworm while she is pregnant?

Oh, and to clarify, the research I read was not my own, it was what others have posted, some online "vets". I will have to dig it up again as it was just webpages that I did not save unfortunatley.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't think of not doing everything in my power to prevent my girl from suffering from anything, especially something so horrible as heartworms.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ksilber said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I will be using heartworm as I have before.
> 
> Here is another question for those who have some experience with dogs who are breeding, Burgaundy is supposed to go into heat in the near future and I have been told that we should not use heartworm on her because if she is pregnant then it can cause some kind of problems, what I do not know.
> 
> ...


You really need to ask your vet and the breeder about giving heartworm prevention during pregnancy. 

Some of the board members who are breeders can probably tell you too.


----------

